# help me decide!



## zelltoo (Apr 17, 2007)

okay, I really don't expect anyone to make this decision for me, but I would like some input.  I'm a newbie deciding between a 2005 outback and 2005 trailcruiser.  Both are same price, similar floorplan, great condition, seem to meet our needs.  We like both, but are not sure on which is better quality.  I've seen others ask similar questions on this forum but not get a straight answer.  Don't worry, if you recommend one to me and it turns out to be a lemon I won't hold it against you.  I've heard and read comments during my research that doesn't necessarily inspire confidence in the keystone, then again others have had good eperiences.  Same can be said about the trail lite.  So if everything else about these two equally meet our needs and wants, and quality is the only determining factor... which one do I get?  Help?  Keeping in mind that I am aware that there is no guarantee I'll get a problem free TT, especially used... and I've inquired about a seemingly good deal from an online warranty company in good standing with better business bureau.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 18, 2007)

Re: help me decide!

It is hard to get a "straight" answer on RV's.  Some of us may own one of the RV's but have never heard or have any experience/opinion on the other brand(s).  There are just to many models and brands of RV's.

Now if you ask which diesel pickup should I choose.  Well since there are only 3 to pick from, most of us can give you a "straight Opinion".  Note I said opinion because that is what we give.  There are not very many straight answers to any questions on which is the best of anything.  Answers to that type question are subjective and fall under the definition of opinions. :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## ladymc53 (Apr 20, 2007)

RE: help me decide!

RE: the conline warranty company - do they offer warranty's on used TT or 5er's?  Got a link?  Thanks!


----------



## zelltoo (Apr 20, 2007)

RE: help me decide!

Hi Lady, yes they offer warranties on used TT and 5ers as well.  warrantyexperts.com is the website.  Hope it helps.


----------

